
24% of Tesla Model 3 orders have been canceled, analyst says - john58
https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/19/technology/business/tesla-downgrade/index.html
======
mhkool
The article is biased (Musk sleeping at the factory is something bad) and has
incorrect information (Musk did not reach targets).

It is to be expected that consumers cancel since it takes to long to get their
new car. This does not mean that that hate Tesla. They are disappointed that
they cannot get their dream car today.

------
tenukitime
Probably also a lot of people who were banking on a $27,500 car and are unable
to fork over the $49,000 that is more likely with a premium interior and
expiring tax credits.

------
ryanmercer
Most consumers don't pre-order their car anyway. Their car dies, or they get
tired of dealing with their car, and they go to a dealership to buy something
that day.

